# Audio receiver remote codes.



## tnageli (Sep 11, 2006)

I just got my vip211 installed. I am trying to use the remote that comes with it as my universal. The Sony codes will not work for my home theater system, which is a Sony HT-DDW750. I even tried the scan feature and went through all the codes. The home theater is only 2 years old. Can anyone tell me if there is anything else I could try?


----------

